# Poulan Pro 115 fuel line routing



## mikecanfix (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi

I have a Poulan Pro 115 weed trimmer. The fuel lines into the tank disintegrated and I need to replace them. Can anyone help with where and how the tubes go into the tank and how they are sealed.

thanks
Mike


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Take a piece of each fuel line to your local lawn mower shop and purchase one foot of each (if they are different sizes)or one foot if they are the same diameter.They have to be a tight fit going into the fuel tank,so you need the correct diameter to prevent leaks.Cut the end of the line on an angle(/)to help insert it into the tank and reach in with needle nose pliers to pull it out far enough to put the gas filter on.The return line only needs to be an inch or so inside the tank.Here is a video and a diagram that will guide you.Hope this helps.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/fuel-line-small-p-230040.html?osCsid=hpp7439r626oktmrj567i2tcm2


----------



## mikecanfix (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you, that was very helpful. I believe I can get the rest of it working with this info. I will assume the meaning of your screen name and say Semper Fi.

Mike Beno


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Semper Fi Mike.Good luck with the repairs.If you have anymore questions,someone is always on duty at this forum!


----------

